# Frog Gigging Success



## Steven Farr (Jul 29, 2005)

Tonight me and GunDocc went chasing bullfrogs.  We went to my pond across from my house and got on them pretty good for a couple hours work.  I will let GunDocc give the exact number of frogs when he gets through cleaning them.


----------



## pendy (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks like ya'll have some frog legs to eat.


----------



## Steven Farr (Jul 29, 2005)

GunDocc has got them all as he loves eating them.  I don't even fool with them because my wife wouldn't eat them.  I generally will get a few for myself when I feel like fixing some.  Just ask GunDocc, salt and lots of pepper and be careful your tongue don't beat your brains out.


----------



## Gun Docc (Jul 29, 2005)

Yep, i like them Frog legs ..........hehe 

will post a pic later as i'm headed to look at the back of my eyelids fer a while

after getting them all cleaned and washed up i've got 104 Frog legs to savor sometime soon......Thanks Steven


Take Care,


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jul 29, 2005)

I looove Frog Legs!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks like a good night.


----------



## Eshad (Jul 29, 2005)

Never had frog legs, but looks like you are well stocked now!  Send us a pic of the finished product, maybe you can be on the Food Channel!    OK, maybe more of a TurnerSouth kind of dish......


----------



## Trizey (Jul 29, 2005)

RIBBET  

Looks like that was fun gigging trip!


----------



## Gun Docc (Jul 29, 2005)

here's what they look like all cleaned up !







nothing like a good mess of frog legs and nope they don't taste like chicken......... they are MUCH better


----------



## specialk (Jul 29, 2005)

man ya'll did good!!!


----------



## Eshad (Jul 29, 2005)

Man GunDocc!  Those look scrumptious!  Happy eating!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 29, 2005)

Aw Man! Frog Gig'n and Frogleg Eat'n , been a long time since I done that.


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Jul 29, 2005)

You know I have never been frog gigging, although I've always wanted to go, but i can say I sure love eating those frog legs. YUM YUM! Congrats on that good trip!


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 29, 2005)

That's a sinkful of fine eatin' right there!

It's a shame ya have to enjoy with out me, but so goes life... 

Nice work, y'all....... GunDocc, enjoy them!


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 29, 2005)

Ummmmm.  Boy they look tasty.  Been a long time since I went gigging.  Kind of like shooting pool for frogs!!  Sounded like a fun time.

Tommy


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jul 29, 2005)

*Yummy*

Yummy Yummy I just seen a plate full olove for someones Tummy sure wish it was mine man nothin compares to Good Frog Legs except another frog leg     Them gotta be good


----------



## pendy (Jul 29, 2005)

Now that's alot of frog legs. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 30, 2005)

Steven,
When's supper? Man I love fried frog legs !!!!! We had a restaurant down in Covington that served them on the buffet but they are closed now.


----------



## Racor (Jul 30, 2005)

Man I havent been frog gigging since I was 10 or so...looks like a few good meals!


----------

